# Electric 240.



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Now this is an interesting engine swap!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

lol that shit is crazy. runnin 13's on an electric motor.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice! Is this the future of 240sx mods.


----------



## Terran200sx (Dec 30, 2004)

Probably, seeing as we're running out of oil! lol 



So... should i run an SR20 or RB? 

Just kidding, Seriously.


----------

